#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-Andrew/ Williams

## shakmed

_Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-W.G.Andrew/ H.B.Williams_
Vol. 1/ 2/ 3

Friends !!!

Here are the three scanned volumes of well known Instrumentation Books Series which requires no introduction. I am grateful to one of my friend who has provided this to upload in this wonderful forum. However, it is not completed till its Vol. 4 is uploaded by somebody - some generous contributor. No e-mail business, please.

Here are the links :

*APPLIED INSTRUMENTATION IN PROCESS INDUSTRIES Vol-1* (Pages 426; Size 11.419 MB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*APPLIED INSTRUMENTATION IN PROCESS INDUSTRIES Vol-2* (Pages 322; Size 7.307 MB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*APPLIED INSTRUMENTATION IN PROCESS INDUSTRIES Vol-3* (Pages 527; Size 13.102 MB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*APPLIED INSTRUMENTATION IN  PROCESS INDUSTRIES Vol-4* 



(Waiting for some nice guy who shares it)



Take care and share !!! Regards.


See More: Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-Andrew/ Williams

----------


## amshah

grai______________________________________________  ________________________________8

----------


## sanchit9590

Thanx shekmed

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Thanks a lot brother.

----------


## inelecstar

thanks,it is a good work.we are waiting for the 4 Th volume sooner

----------


## technicaldreamer

vol 3 is not more available. Please upload it again. Thanks

----------


## amshah

> vol 3 is not more available. Please upload it again. Thanks



 Hi Dear,

Come out of "Technical Dream", link is still working.

----------


## shakmed

> vol 3 is not more available. Please upload it again. Thanks



Dear technicaldreamer !! There may be some problem at your end. Its working, I have re-checked.

----------


## inelecstar

HI tecnicaldreamer;
 I have just verified that VOL 3 is still exist at the following link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you

----------


## shashi1986

thanks dude for vol 1 2 3 waiting for  4th

----------


## instsuresh

Hi could somebody upload volume-4 plz!!

----------


## bega

thanks shakmed

See More: Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-Andrew/ Williams

----------


## technicaldreamer

> HI tecnicaldreamer;
>  I have just verified that VOL 3 is still exist at the following link
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



I got it! Thankx

----------


## Scman

Thanks...very nice.

----------


## mazharshaikh

thanx, it really great.

----------


## anton77

Vol 3 is not available!

----------


## somucdm

Thank you , waiting for long time for this book, will wait for 4th volume as well.

----------


## boyz211

pz upload fresh linkss plzz

----------


## novasonic

ni uno de los links me funciona? sera q alguien puede subirlos o enviarmelos please

----------


## mtt2005

Dear shakmed,

all files expried

Please upload again

Thanks in advance

Regards








> _Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-W.G.Andrew/ H.B.Williams_
> Vol. 1/ 2/ 3
> 
> Friends !!!
> 
> Here are the three scanned volumes of well known Instrumentation Books Series which requires no introduction. I am grateful to one of my friend who has provided this to upload in this wonderful forum. However, it is not completed till its Vol. 4 is uploaded by somebody - some generous contributor. No e-mail business, please.
> 
> Here are the links :
> 
> ...

----------


## shakmed

> ni uno de los links me funciona? sera q alguien puede subirlos o enviarmelos please



Sorry Guys !! I provide new links here again :

*APPLIED INSTRUMENTATION IN PROCESS INDUSTRIES Vol-1* (Pages 426; Size 11.419 MB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*APPLIED INSTRUMENTATION IN PROCESS INDUSTRIES Vol-2* (Pages 322; Size 7.307 MB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*APPLIED INSTRUMENTATION IN PROCESS INDUSTRIES Vol-3* (Pages 527; Size 13.102 MB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


And nobody is daring for sharing Vol-4, dears ?

----------


## josefreitas

pls put the files again or in another place.

thanks

----------


## hswang2

dead link, please activate it agian

Thank you very much

----------


## aragorn

Thanks a lot

See More: Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-Andrew/ Williams

----------


## shakmed

> dead link, please activate it agian
> 
> Thank you very much




Dear hswang2 and josefreitas !! Have you seen and tried post #22 ?

----------


## lk631

thanks for nice share!!

----------


## Syed Zafar Abbas

Please share these 3-volumes again it is no longer available....please

----------


## collinz

plz the links have expired. Can somebody plz upl'd them again. I'd be most grateful

----------


## mrkssastry

Gents,

Please wait for 4 more days!  I am going home & i shall upload 4th volume.  Dont worry.  You will see the 4th volume in a week's time.  In the meanwhile, please refer to "ali-almukhtarblogspot.com"  for excellent books on Electrical, Electronics, Control Systems books.  Really worth spending time.....

----------


## amshah

> Gents,
> 
> Please wait for 4 more days!  I am going home & i shall upload 4th volume.  Dont worry.  You will see the 4th volume in a week's time.  In the meanwhile, please refer to "ali-almukhtarblogspot.com"  for excellent books on Electrical, Electronics, Control Systems books.  Really worth spending time.....



waiting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pependo

> Gents,
> 
> Please wait for 4 more days!  I am going home & i shall upload 4th volume.  Dont worry.  You will see the 4th volume in a week's time.  In the meanwhile, please refer to "ali-almukhtarblogspot.com"  for excellent books on Electrical, Electronics, Control Systems books.  Really worth spending time.....



Great.
Could you upload the book you had mentioned, please?

----------


## santhanarajc

Hi,

It looks all the  links does not works. Can any one re upload these books,Please.

----------


## Kabrez

Gracias  Shakmed por compartir tan valiosa informaci&oacute;n

----------


## rsvasanchennai

Thanx

----------


## collinz

Pls re-upload these volumes to help me. I have been searching 4 long.

----------


## yedpedu

Can you please reupload as it is expired and not possibel to downlaod


Advance thanksSee More: Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-Andrew/ Williams

----------


## VictorM

I just downloaded the three volumes. The links are working OK. Than you very much.

----------


## amshah

> Gents,
> 
> Please wait for 4 more days!  I am going home & i shall upload 4th volume.  Dont worry.  You will see the 4th volume in a week's time.  In the meanwhile, please refer to "ali-almukhtarblogspot.com"  for excellent books on Electrical, Electronics, Control Systems books.  Really worth spending time.....




??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ???????????

----------


## spotgod

Dear friend,
When I click the link, it says no such file exists. Please upload it again or in a different site.. Thanks a lot in advance..

----------


## j0987

> Dear friend,
> When I click the link, it says no such file exists. Please upload it again or in a different site.. Thanks a lot in advance..



please upload vol IV.
Thanks.

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,

Kindly forward valid links for all volumes

existing links not working


Thanks

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,

Can you send me the link to download the volumes

Regards

bzbipin

----------


## Scman

Thanks!!!

----------


## shakmed

> Hi,
> 
> Can you send me the link to download the volumes
> 
> Regards
> 
> bzbipin



Dear bzbipin .. Have you tried links at #22 ? Its a good habit to read all the posts in a thread. It is still working. And sorry, no e-mail business ...

----------


## anilprnath

the link not worrkin plzz anyone help me

----------


## shakmed

> the link not worrkin plzz anyone help me



Have u tried #22 post links ?

----------


## bzbipin

Hi Shakmed,

Thanks got all 3 volumes.

bzbipin

----------


## anilprnath

oops i didnt gettin any one ,,it shows the file not exist :Frown: 

See More: Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-Andrew/ Williams

----------


## dhairyadesai

thank u thank u thank u very very much....to shakmed....!!!!!

----------


## greges2009

> Sorry Guys !! I provide new links here again :
> 
> *APPLIED INSTRUMENTATION IN PROCESS INDUSTRIES Vol-1* (Pages 426; Size 11.419 MB)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Shakmed

----------


## mudassar587

please  upload volume 4
thanks in advance

----------


## avinashrocks1990

the files have been removed please upload it again
Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


m e g a u p l o a d

----------


## prajkta

hey none of the links are working...cn u plz upload again....thnks

----------


## Nabilia

> hey none of the links are working...cn u plz upload again....thnks



post 54 is active

----------


## Hitesh Raval

Thanks

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

Dear Friends!

I am unable to download any single volume.

Please upload them & update me.

Regards

Shoaib

----------


## josefreitas

many thanks

----------


## trivediurvish

Hey I am not able to download any it says file does not exist anymore.
Can you please upload it again?
Please I am searching for this from a long time.

----------


## instsuresh

the links are not working , can anybody upload again...

See More: Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-Andrew/ Williams

----------


## mahesh_mhatre

please upload again, all links not working

----------


## amirul7i3

anyone still have the all of 3 volume for this book,can anyone upload it..TQ

----------


## amirul7i3

anyone still have the handbook,plz upload..need urgently for reference study

----------


## kenjivnn

all links are dead.
please upload again.
Thanks

----------


## sanjayjaysingh

hi every one, none of the edition is available current kindly upload it again plz...!

----------


## abhishek17535kumar

I need link of APPLIED INSTRUMENTATION IN PROCESS INDUSTRIES Vol-2

----------


## deepvijay

unable to download all books....pls tell me how to download in detail

----------


## jituparekh

Vol 4 please.....

----------


## naghh

All the 3 volume links are not working.Please mail me at naghh1729@gmail.com
Thnks in advance

----------


## majinbuu8

The links are dead !!!
any1.....

----------


## shakmed

> The links are dead !!!
> any1.....




Dear majinbuu8 and others ! 

Don't jump to conclusions. And neither all posts in the thread. 

Those who are unable to download any file in this forum are advised to  see all the posts right from beginning in the thread. May be original  contributor has updated the links somewhere since administrator does'nt allow editing in original links ! For example, the main link  was updated in the post #22 long back for this thread. Here it is  re-produced again and it will not expire as it is stored in my personal  account. May be you have to register with 4shared and login to download it. You are  advised to register with 4shared. It is free. 

*APPLIED INSTRUMENTATION IN PROCESS INDUSTRIES Vol-1* (Pages 426; Size 11.419 MB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*APPLIED INSTRUMENTATION IN PROCESS INDUSTRIES Vol-2* (Pages 322; Size 7.307 MB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*APPLIED INSTRUMENTATION IN PROCESS INDUSTRIES Vol-3* (Pages 527; Size 13.102 MB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


And nobody is daring for sharing Vol-4 till now? Why ppl are interested in getting only and not sharing what they have ?

----------


## nars-mh

Vol 2 does not exist.


Pls upload again.See More: Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-Andrew/ Williams

----------


## shakmed

> Vol 2 does not exist.
> Pls upload again.



Checked and its downloadable. U need to login into 4shared account. Join it. Its free.

----------


## wely

Please recheck link

----------


## mew

link for volume 2 is not working. Please upload active link.

----------


## Dhwanil

Help me I can't download them .it just popup on other site of shopping

----------


## eftcat

please reupload it...
Thanks,
eftcat@yahoo.com

----------


## shakmed

​Hi Friends !

Pl find the updated _4Shared_ and _Google Drive_ Links of three scanned volumes of well known Instrumentation Books Series which requires no introduction.

*Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-W.G.Andrew/ H.B.Williams*
*Vol. 1/ 2/ 3*

Here are the links :

*Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries_Vol-1_A Survey* (Pages 426; Size 11.6 MB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries_Vol-2_Practical Guidelines* (Pages 322; Size 20.1 MB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*
Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries_Vol-3_Engineering Data and Resource Manual* (Pages 527; Size 13.4 MB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Pl see first post also in the thread of _Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-Andrew/ Williams._

----------


## shakmed

Hi friends !!

Here are the latest _4shared_ and _Google Drive_ links of my series of spreadsheets. You can visit all disciplines' spreadsheets as below :

*Process Design Spreadsheets*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Piping Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Civil Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Mechanical Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Electrical Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Drilling Calculations Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Enjoy sharing !!

----------


## shakmed

This post was repeated inadvertently, so content deleted.

----------

